# Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich



## Dennis23 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo erstmal. Wir haben seit 2 Jahren einen sehr kleinen Teich im Garten. Nun haben wir einen Plastikteich geschenkt bekommen und wollen diesen an den alten anbauen. Wie genau wir die beiden Teiche verbinden wissen wir noch nicht, aber dass wird schon klappen. Worum es geht: Ich fand es immer sehr schade, dass keinerlei leben im Teich ist ( ausser Mücken  ). Gibt es Tiere die in dem Teich leben könnten ( Fische, Welse, Garnelen, Krebse, __ Frösche )? Werde 3 Bilder ( auf einem stehen die Maße ) anhängen. Wäre über Antworten sehr dankbar.


----------



## animei (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,

hast Du in/an Deinem Teich tatsächlich nichts anderes als Mücken? Das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Normalerweise siedeln sich in jedem Teich irgendwann irgendwelche Tiere wie __ Libellen, __ Molche, __ Frösche.... an. 
Fische ( Welse ) solltest Du Dir bei einer Tiefe von 64 cm Tiefe gleich wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen, sonst hast Du im Winter evtl. Fischstäbchen.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Moin Dennis,

in jedem Teich siedeln sich nach und nach Kleinstlebewesen ein....somit also keine Sorge, Du hast nicht nur Mücken in Deinem Teich. 

Die Größe/Volumen des Teiches ist für Fische absolut ungeeignet...daher bitte davon unbedingt die Finger lassen!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,

Du hast einen sehr schönen kleinen Teich mit Pflanzen und Wasserbewegung - Du hast da garantiert keine Mücken drin. Guck mal lieber in der Regentonne nach.

Wenn es in der Umgebung welche gibt, dann wandern diverse Tiere freiwillig ein. Alle anderen haben in dem Teichlein nichts zu suchen. Ich habe auch mit so einem Teich angefangen und hatte ein reges Leben darin - __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, div. __ Käfer, __ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Kröten - aber alles halt freiwillige Einwanderer (bis auf die Schnecken....)


----------



## muschtang (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Theoretisch könntest du, falls du ein Aquarium besitzt, über den Sommer, Aquariujmfische dort halten!


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hei Dennis,
sei nett und setze keine Fische in den teich, er ist einfach zu klein. Schau mal in mein Alben, da kannst Du 5 Jahre alte welse sehen, nur mal so zur größe.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Winnie62 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hiho

Wenn du ein Aquarium hast oder aufstellen kannst, würden sich folgende Arten über den Sommer anbieten:

Poecilia reticulata (Guppy, die Wildformen sind härter im nehmen als die HZ)
Xiphphorus helleri (zumindest die roten und die Wildform)
Xiphophorus maculatus 
Elassoma evergladi
Macropodus opercularis (sehr hart)
und der wunderschöne

Macropodus ocellatus (leider kaum zu bekommen), dieser ist sogar schon überwintert worden in ausreichend tiefen Teichen, er stammt aus dem nördlichen China.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

...die Du dann zum Winter hin wieder mit viel Mühe (und Stress für die Tiere) rausfangen kannst und mit Pech Dir dabei noch den Teich ramponierst.


----------



## Dennis23 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Erstma vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Habe es an meine Eltern weitergegeben ( ist ja ihr Garten und Teich ). Sie haben sich nun überlegt den Teich zu vergrößern. Leider müssen wir bestimmte Maße einhalten, da es nur ein Pachtgrundstück ist. Vielleicht reichen die Veränderungen ja schon, um doch Tiere in ihm zu halten. Der Teich soll auf ca. 3m x 2,50m vergrößert werden und ca. 80cm - 100cm tief werden. Wie würde es dann aussehen?


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,

also wenn Du die Größe hinkriegst - versuch mal soviel Tiefenzone wie möglich hinzukriegen - kann das ein Paradies für __ Frösche, __ Molche etc. werden  - die kommen von alleine, wenn es ihnen passt.

Aber auch kleine Fische sind ohne großartige Technik möglich. Ein Schwarm __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen oder - wenn Strömung vorhanden ist - Regenbogenelritzen ist möglich. Alle drei sind oberflächenaktive Fischchen, die nett anzusehen sind und wenn der Teich eingefahren ist, auch nicht unbedingt gefüttert werden müssen. Selbstversorger sozusagen.


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hei De3nnis,
in der angestrebten Größe könntest Du einen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen halten. Ordentlich Pflanzen rein und der Rest an Tieren gibt sich von selber (__ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen)


----------



## afama (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Ich kann kaum glauben, dass es keine Tiere gibt. Selbst in einem Tümpel, siedeln sich nach einiger Zeit Teich-Kleintiere an... vielleicht übersehen? Oder wohnst in der Mitte einer größeren Stadt ohne Gärten rundherum?


----------



## Dennis23 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Naja, keine Tiere war übertrieben. Insekten wie __ Wasserläufer und Lybellen tummeln sich schon öfters im Teich. __ Frösche hatten wir bis jetzt leider keine hier. Habe gestern eine Blindschleiche aus dem Teich gerettet, falls das auch zählt .

Schön zu hören das bei der größe jetzt schon bestimmte Fischarten in Frage kommen. Habe mir gerade mal die __ Moderlieschen angeguckt. Gefallen mir schonmal ganz gut. Schade nur, dass sie so farblos sind. Ströhmung haben wir leider keine ( denke auch nicht, dass meine Eltern dass planen ). Was die Tiefezonen angeht, denke ich das wir 1m überall schon hinbekommen werden. Ab welcher Teichgröße wären denn Goldfische theoretisch möglich ( vielleicht lässt sich bei der Größe ja noch was machen )?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,
erstmal noch herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns Teichverrückten.
Ein nettes Teichlein habt ihr da,
wie Christine ja bereits geschrieben hat wären nach der Teicherweiterung Fische 
machbar.


> Schade nur, dass sie so farblos sind


 da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen.
wenn man genauer hinschaut bemerkt man, dass ML gar nich so farblos sind.
Abends beim Mücken fangen ist das ein riesiges Spektakel, das ich bei schönem Wetter
so oft wie möglich Abends geniesse. Dabei blitzt es silbern, wenn sie aus dem Wasser
springen.
Klar haben sie keine so Auffällige farben wie Kois oder Goldies, aber dafür viele 
Vorzüge.
LG Markus


----------



## sl-power (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*



Dennis23 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal die __ Moderlieschen angeguckt. Gefallen mir schonmal ganz gut. Schade nur, dass sie so farblos sind. ... Ab welcher Teichgröße wären denn Goldfische theoretisch möglich ( vielleicht lässt sich bei der Größe ja noch was machen )?



Als alternative zu Goldfischen bieten sich noch die von Blumenelse schon erwähnten Goldelritzen an! Die sind schön Orange, wie Goldfische, werden aber nicht so groß. 

Und sie halten sich auch am liebsten an der Oberfläche auf und gründeln nicht wie Goldfische.
Sie verstehen sie auch gut mit den Moderlieschen.


----------



## Dennis23 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Wollte mich mal wieder melden. Wir haben den Teich jetzt vergrößert und Tiefer gemacht ( an der tiefsten Stelle 90cm ). Nach der netten Beratung hier sind wir uns jetzt auch beim Besatz einig. Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen. Wir haben auch schon einen Gast ( schätze es ist ein __ Teichmolch ). Leider ist er/sie bis jetzt alleine. Hier Bilder vom Teich und vom Molch ( wir haben ihn nicht extra fürs Foto gefangen, sondern weil wir beim Umbau die Folie und das Wasser entfernen mussten ):


----------



## Doc (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Sehr schön geworden! Da gehen durchaus auch Goldfische denke ich, jedoch vermehren sich die "Mädels"  sehr gerne  
Aber nicht verrückt machen, so schlimm, dass sich eine regelrechte Plage entwickelt, ist es nun auch nicht.


----------



## Dennis23 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Also würden Goldfische gehen, wäre das natürlich noch besser. Meine Eltern hätten so gerne welche, ich habe es ihnen aber ausgeredet, weil ich dachte der Teich wäre noch immer zu klein. Sollen sich ja auch wohlfühlen die Kleinen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Denis,
herzlich willkommen hier.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn es tatsächlich nur 1000 l sind, dann hol' keine Goldfische.
Dir ein schönes WE!


----------



## Doc (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Wenn ich die Schubkarre sehe, sollte der Teich doch recht groß sein?
Wie tief ist er denn? 1000 Liter würden aber für 3-4 Goldfische ausreichen, meine Meinung, wenn denn die Pumpe mit Filter stimmt.


----------



## Dennis23 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

habe gerade mal den gesamten Teich mit allen Ebenen abgemessen ( m3 zu Liter ).  Es sind ziemlich genau 2176 Liter.


----------



## Doc (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Na da sollten 3-4-5 kein Ding sein. Technik im Einsatz?


----------



## Dennis23 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Klingt gut. Gibt es noch weitere Fischarten oder auch andere Tiere die für den Teich geeignet wären ( Außer die bereits genannten )? Wir werden natürlich nur 1-2 Arten einsetzen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch was, was man sich mal angucken könnte. Zur Technik, wir haben eine Pumpe die für bis zu 4000liter geeignet ist und sonst nur den kleinen Bachlaufen, der etwas Bewegung in die obere Wasserschicht bringt.

Nochmal zu den Goldfischen: Wie stark ist die verschmutzung im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen? Habe gelesen Goldfische grundeln besonders stark.


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,

die Entscheidung für Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen war weise. Warum jetzt alles über den Haufen werfen? M.E. ist der Teich für Goldfische immer noch zu klein und Probleme sind vorprogrammiert.

Lass dem Teich doch erst einmal seine Ruhe - die kleinen Fischchen sind genauso hübsch anzu sehen und schaden nicht. Aus vier, fünf Goldfischen werden schnell 20, 30 und mehr - dafür gibt es hier genug Beispiele mit dem Thema "Hilfe, was tun mit überzähligen Fischen". Und über gründeln, Pflanzen rupfen etc. wollen wir gar nicht reden.


----------



## Goldi2009 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo,

ja, das die Goldfische die Pflanzen ausrupfen, kann ich nur bestätigen!!! Fast keine Pflanze bleibt dort, wo ich sie gepflanzt habe. So langsam verliere ich die Lust, immer wieder neue Pflanzen zu setzen. Durchsetzen tun sich nur __ Quellmoos und __ Wasserpest. Alles andere ist Futter für sie.

Wie Christine schon schrieb, die Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen sind ebenfalls sehr schön.


----------



## Dennis23 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Wollte auch nur ein paar Arten zur Auswahl, um es dann leichter zu haben passende Tiere in der Umgebung zu finden. Aber wir haben uns, auch dank eurer Antworten, nun endgültig für Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen entschieden. 3 letzte Fragen hätte ich noch :

1. Wie lange sollte der Teich einlaufen, bevor Fische dazukommen? ( Wir haben das meiste vom alten Teichwasser dazugegeben, ist also kein reines Leitungswasser gewesen, falls das einen Unterschied macht ).

2. Wie viele Fische pro Art ( Goldelritzen und Moderlieschen ) sind geeignet für den Teich?

3. Gibt es hier jemand aus Blankenfelde/Berlin und Umgebung, der zufällig welche abzugeben hat? 


Danke nochmal allen für die netten und hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,

der Teich sollte schon so 6 bis 8 Wochen alt  sein. (Ideal wäre natürlich ein Jahr). Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst einmal nur 10 von einer Sorte nehmen. Das ist für den Anfang für den jungen Teich genug. Wenn es denn unbedingt beide Sorten sein müssen, dann 6 je Sorte. Aber dann würde ich das erst  einmal beobachten.


----------



## Dennis23 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Habe mich schonmal etwas umgehört und festgestellt, in ganz Berlin und Umgebung gibt es weder __ Moderlieschen, noch Goldelritzen oder __ Bitterling. Habe 8 verschiedene Online Anzeigen gestartet, in unseren Supermärkten einen Suchzettel an das schwarze Brett gehängt und im Internet gesucht. Habe auch fast alle Zoogeschäfte in Berlin angerufen. Ein einziger meinte er würde Ende 2012 wieder Moderlieschen reinbekommen . Jetzt weiß ich warum die meisten lieber Goldfische nehmen . Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre wohl ein Onlineshop mit Versand, finde es aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ärgerlich 20-30€ nur für den Versand zu zahlen.


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Hallo Dennis,

wenn Du ein klein wenig Fahrerei auf Dich nehmen würdest, dann frag mal Axel, ob er welche für Dich über hat.

Und korrigiere bitte mal die Literzahl in Deinem Profil.


----------



## Dennis23 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tiere in sehr kleinen Teich*

Danke, beides gerade getan .


----------

